# Any other websites I can post my stories on?



## Minsc9 (Sep 17, 2013)

No, no, I'm not leaving FurAffinity, but I'd like to get my work out there more, get it seen by a larger audience, y'know? It's rather niche stuff so getting any kind of audience is a really tough feat.

I currently only post my work here on FA, and on y! Gallery (Though I can only post some of my work on there), and I'd just like to know if any of you guys know any other sites out there that would welcome my works?

I'd prefer the site to be reasonably popular, with a good amount of traffic, and obviously one that accepts niche, adult fiction. Also, the majority of my work doesn't focus on anthros, so sites like SoFurry are alas out of my reach.

I look forward to hearing any and all advice, thanks in advance ^^


----------



## Falaffel (Sep 17, 2013)

Sofurry, furfag (is that still alive?), and a couple others I'm forgetting.


----------



## Minsc9 (Sep 17, 2013)

I did mention that I unfortunately can't post my works on SoFurry, since my furry works are in the minority. Also, the other site you mentioned didn't turn up in a google search so it's likely not around anymore ^^

To clarify, I write short stories, and mainly just smut fics, so I try to steer away from proper, serious literature website, hence why I currently submit stuff on FA and y!.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 17, 2013)

fanfiction.net? ao3?


----------



## Minsc9 (Sep 17, 2013)

While much of my work could be considered fanfiction (And I'd need to post on adultfanfiction anyway), a lot of it is original works. But I'll certainly look into it, thank you ^^

My works that could be considered fanfiction are somewhat borderline in my view anyway. I use the universe and the races within, but I don't use any of the existing storylines or existing characters, so it doesn't seem to fit into normal fanfiction quite as well.


----------



## BRN (Sep 17, 2013)

It's difficult - from what I can tell, here's the circumstances;

your writing does not particularly focus on anthros; (SoFurry's out)
it's largely of an adult nature; (Adult sites only!)
it's a mix of fanfiction, fan-tribute, and original works;

but you want to keep it all in one place?

Honestly, it looks like this might be the kind of thing you'd need to create your own website for - I can't think of any service that would allow you to satisfy all your requirements.

What I do suggest if you decide to take that option though is that you should continue to post your works anywhere you can - post the adult fanfiction to AFF, post your original works on FA, et cetera - and then link them back to the website. 

Although it looks like there isn't a service that suits your needs just yet, there are certain places that are suitable for some of your stories - and you should keep using the ones that are suitable for each story. 

As an analogy, I know of some artists who continue to use FA despite some of their submissions violating FA's rules - - for which they simply announce they've posted it on another site, and direct people to where it's hosted. Others still have purchased their own domains, and host freely from their website - posting links and redirection as a replacement for actually hosting on sites like FA and SF.

You could also try Weazyl, but I don't know much about it.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 17, 2013)

Weasyl and Livejournal come to mind but I don't know about LJ's policy about adult works.


----------



## Minsc9 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks very much for the advice so far. I'll take the advice to continue to use the websites I do, as well as to extend to certain other sites, even if I can only publish some of my stuff on it.

As for making my own site, I've thought about it a few times. What would be the best way to do it? I've been leaning towards making a Blogger for a while, as they seem rather lenient. My only worry about this sort of thing though is that I've not got a very big audience, and if I make my own website or blog or something, I worry I wouldn't really be attracting any people to it.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 17, 2013)

Post on Tumblr and use tags cleverly?


----------



## Minsc9 (Sep 17, 2013)

I wasn't aware people posted stories on Tumblr actually, is it a big thing? =o

EDIT: After making a blog for it and posting it up I immediately felt really awkward about it. The fact that my work is so niche means it's a lot more likely to be ridiculed by others who happen upon it, and I really couldn't handle being outright mocked for what I right about on a site like that where it could be spread. I've since deleted it, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Sep 17, 2013)

wattpad.


----------



## SkyeLansing (Sep 17, 2013)

Furrag.com (though they recently had a security breach).
Weasyl, though it is kinda like FA in that it is more for images.
SoFurry has been mentioned, it used to be a site for stories only back when it is Yiffstar, but now it is more image based.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 17, 2013)

Minsc9 said:


> EDIT: After making a blog for it and posting it up I immediately felt really awkward about it. The fact that my work is so niche means it's a lot more likely to be ridiculed by others who happen upon it, and I really couldn't handle being outright mocked for what I right about on a site like that where it could be spread. I've since deleted it, but thanks for the suggestion.



???

If you continue on like this you're never going to find "the perfect place" to post your stories. Because it doesn't exist.


----------



## Minsc9 (Sep 18, 2013)

Toraneko said:


> ???
> 
> If you continue on like this you're never going to find "the perfect place" to post your stories. Because it doesn't exist.



What I mean is that Tumblr is a huge social networking site at it's core, which means a fetish story, especially one set in a rather popular universe is going to be found by many people who aren't even looking for an adult story anyway, let alone a fetish one, and so it's much more likely to be mocked and ridiculed than on a site like here for example, where people are expecting to see stuff like that.


----------



## BRN (Sep 18, 2013)

Basically, you want to avoid becoming a meme.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 18, 2013)

I think you're underestimating exactly how much porn gets posted on Tumblr.


----------

